# New jig box made from rare quilted African mahogany



## mmayo (Sep 2, 2017)

I found a couple of very unusual boards at Austin Hardwood in Santa Ana when buying wood for two custom jig boxes. It was unusual enough that I worried the buyer would not see it like I did, but I pulled the trigger anyway. Here are the results. 

Here is is email upon receiving his new custom saltwater fishing box. 

"Hi Mark ...  I got the box today and it looks amazing , it absolutely pops in the sun and see what you mean about the holographic look ... Unbelievable  - ANTHONY"

Nice, now back to four- six pens per day.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 2, 2017)

Excellent workmanship....and fantastic quilting!


----------



## SteveG (Sep 2, 2017)

The guy would have to be almost blind to not appreciate the beautiful wood you selected. That is a stand-out tackle box, that will no doubt accompany many a "Fish Story" for years to come.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 2, 2017)

That is some beautiful wood!  Well done.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 2, 2017)

Brilliant box mate..

Peter.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 3, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 3, 2017)

The wood is fantastic and the work matches the wood.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 3, 2017)

I don't even fish and would love that box.


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 3, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Talltim (Sep 3, 2017)

The fish will jump out of the water to see it.  All they will need is a net.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 3, 2017)

Outstanding wood.  Is there a reason you used that particular hinge on it?  I would have opted for brass but saltwater would be an issue for just about any metal.  Thanks for sharing the story and pictures.
Forgot- what finish did you use?


----------



## mmayo (Sep 3, 2017)

The hinge is stainless steel; they survive the salt water environment the best fir me. I use 5-6 coats of System Three Spar Varnish diluted 4:1 with mineral spirits. I wipe it in and sand between coats.


----------



## mmayo (Sep 3, 2017)

*I make pens too...*

I try to complete four or more pens per day.  Sorry this site's photo viewer turned this upside down twice once before and once AFTER I flipped it 180 degrees, go figure.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 3, 2017)

I was wondering if it was SS.  The photo is OK for those in Australia and New Zealand.  I just turned the laptop over.


----------



## mmayo (Sep 3, 2017)

*Walnut too*

A walnut jig box.  I use these to help support times when pen sales are not as robust.


----------



## mmayo (Sep 3, 2017)

*Quartersawn quilted red oak...*

This was another board that even the guys that write up your purchases at Austin took notice.


----------



## mmayo (Sep 3, 2017)

*I'll try it your way*



Woodchipper said:


> I was wondering if it was SS.  The photo is OK for those in Australia and New Zealand.  I just turned the laptop over.



Wonderful suggestion from a sharp one down under.


----------



## MikeL (Sep 3, 2017)

Outstanding joinery superb craftsmanship. I know it's built to use but I'd be afraid to put a mark on it.


----------



## mmayo (Sep 4, 2017)

By the way

I use a very flimsy box joint jig from Rockler.  It works, I get tight joints, but I will upgrade to an Incra box joint jig after some cash flow during the holidays.


----------



## SD Cruiser (Sep 9, 2017)

That is amazing! Superb workmanship. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 9, 2017)

These are truly works of art. Superb


----------

